# Sig 229 questions (+ SRT, best ammo, short trigger, etc. )



## mcorey1964 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I have owned Sig guns for as many years as I can remember ( My first was a nickel 226 many years ago and I was hooked from there! ) but I just purchased a 99% 229 40 ( standard Nitron finish ) from a local pawnbroker that I know well. I have yet to shoot it, though I have shot the 40 in several other guns and love the cartridge, I have yet to try the 229 40. First questions, I know I will get several opinions on these questions..which is fine.
1. A good shooting range / non-dirty practice ammo brand that will not break me up ( you know what I mean ).
2. Best 40 ( Im hearing Federal a lot ) hollow point home / personal defense brand and grain.
3.I had wanted to upgrade this gun with the Sig SRT trigger system as I assumed this one had not been upgraded, but after watching a youtube video of a person showing a demo of how to tell if your Sig was already installed..mine seemed to pass the test ( slide locked back, slowly release trigger, a small "click" at a point where trigger stops and does not go all the way forward ) Is this the correct test? ( My gun also came with Night Sites )
Top Gun shows this pistol as an SAS gen. 2, but the slide is not stamped as such and it does not have the new Sig grip.

Sig Sauer P229 SAS Gen. 2, .357SIG, Nitron, SigLite Night Sights, DA/SA, SRT - Top Gun Supply

...Sig's homepage pic shows the SAS with "SAS" stamped on the slide and has the new grips. So Im a bit confused?
They are also supposed to have the "short trigger"? How can I tell if mine has this option? ( I hear it is hard to tell ).

I have not bought a Sig ( or any other gun ) in years nor kept up on the 40 cal. I had to sell my collection years ago to pay off my home so I feel like I am starting completely over!
I know some of these questions seem a bit ignorant, and this is a long post...my apologies..it seems I have just grown very ignorant in this fast paced industry. ( PS. this is a tactical rail model )
about an hour ago ·


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Now don't quote me on this as it's not gospel, but the SAS in any model does not come equipped with a rail, it appears as Top Gun (despite their best efforts) has the the wrong gun pictured. 

As for the gun, I'd suggest calling Sig and getting some details from them on how to verify the innards of the gun. As for the test on Youtube, almost all modern semi-autos have reset that does not require the trigger to travel fully forward. The only way to really tell (without looking at the internals and knowing what to look for) would be to compare it to another 229 that does not have a SRT installed.


----------



## mcorey1964 (Jun 21, 2011)

VAMarine , thanks! Good sound advice!

Ill be watching for other post also


----------



## sweeper22 (Nov 15, 2009)

mcorey1964 said:


> 2. Best 40 ( Im hearing Federal a lot ) hollow point home / personal defense brand and grain.


I don't shoot much 40sw. I tend to go 9mm or 45acp, but do have a nightstand P226 in 357/40 (it stays loaded in 357sig). There's no doubt that 40sw is a good defense caliber. The weight of choice is more important than the brand IMO. I tend to lean toward whatever allows me to put follow-up shots on target quickly, which is exactly why I prefer 45acp to 40sw. Weights from 135-180gr are pretty common, and I don't think there's a bad choice among them. You've basically got three classes to choose from:

Light & Fast: 135-140gr offerings from Corbon offer ballistics similar to a 357sig, and have proven very effective.

Medium weight: 155-165gr JHPs are available from pretty much every maker and are probably the most popular defense choice on the market as well as with LE.

Full weight: 180gr JHPs are popular with the "bigger is always better" crowd.

None of these weights will let you down, so figure out what you shoot best with your gun. Find something available in 50rd boxes, as that really cuts the cost per round. Fed Hydrashok, Win Ranger (my own preference), Rem Golden Saber, and Speer Gold Dot all have long established track records within the law enforcement community. Almost anything from CorBon or Hornady is solid. I've also been really impressed with everything I've bought from Fiocchi and DoubleTap. But honestly, even the cheapo Win White Box and Federal Hi-Shoks that you can get online for $20 per 50 are pretty solid.


----------



## mcorey1964 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Sweeper! Thanks!

The medium weight you posted has pretty well convinced me. I actually had those in mind myself...you just kinda' confirmed it for me. thanks!


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

mcorey1964 said:


> Hey guys, I have owned Sig guns for as many years as I can remember ( My first was a nickel 226 many years ago and I was hooked from there! ) but I just purchased a 99% 229 40 ( standard Nitron finish ) from a local pawnbroker that I know well. I have yet to shoot it, though I have shot the 40 in several other guns and love the cartridge, I have yet to try the 229 40. First questions, I know I will get several opinions on these questions..which is fine.
> 1. A good shooting range / non-dirty practice ammo brand that will not break me up ( you know what I mean ).
> 2. Best 40 ( Im hearing Federal a lot ) hollow point home / personal defense brand and grain.
> 3.I had wanted to upgrade this gun with the Sig SRT trigger system as I assumed this one had not been upgraded, but after watching a youtube video of a person showing a demo of how to tell if your Sig was already installed..mine seemed to pass the test ( slide locked back, slowly release trigger, a small "click" at a point where trigger stops and does not go all the way forward ) Is this the correct test? ( My gun also came with Night Sites )
> ...


my sas2b, s/n am113xxx, jan '09 on blue box does have sas on left side of slide & custom shop on right side.

srt & short trigger look pretty much the same & the sas2b does have the srt.
test:
slide locked back, pull trigger & cycle slide forward & pull back, release trigger & you should feel the shorter reset. compared to a regular or short trigger.

i have 3 229/40's, the other 2 have a short trigger and a regular.


----------

